# Hard Time Logging on



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 2, 2005)

I have been having a hard time accessing the site today. I get a denial of service. Where it says This Page Cannot Be Displayed.  :? 

Just thought I would give a heads up.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2005)

its been happening to me too :?


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## Alix (Mar 2, 2005)

Me too. It does eventually come up. Like GB says, growing pains. Hopefully all will be settled soon.


----------



## middie (Mar 2, 2005)

happens to me too.


----------



## amber (Mar 2, 2005)

Happened to me to, but we all know where to go now, community help forum.  It updates all of us on whats going on.


----------

